# Gericom - Notebook Display ausbauen?



## habo02 (13. April 2008)

Mein Gericom (Supersonic) Notebook wird nicht richtig aufgeladen.Wie komme ich an die Netzsteckerbuchse?
Muß ich den Display-Deckel dafür ausbauen?


----------

